# Laguna 14/12 14" Bandsaw



## smitty22 (May 1, 2010)

The first slice. 









1412 finds it's place in my woodworking wall.


----------



## mmax (Dec 9, 2008)

Great review Smitty. Got mine back in June and find I'm using it much more than the old Delta.


----------



## Schummie (Feb 3, 2008)

Thank you very much Smitty, great review.
Only . . . . . do you find the Laguna really 4 stars, even without any blade and a mitre gauge ?
If you buy a car, there are wheels under it, what is a band saw without a blade ?
Your to kind for Laguna 

All the best, Henrie.


----------



## putty (Jan 1, 2014)

I also am lusting after this saw. I need to sell my Jet 14" bandsaw first.


----------



## smitty22 (May 1, 2010)

Thanks guys, appreciate the comments.

Henrie, nice to hear from the Netherlands and you!

Point well taken, but the miter/mitre gauge wasn't a factor, most of the supplied ones aren't worth much anyway. I already have several good ones to use.

Seems that most seasoned bandsaw users also go with one or more upscale aftermarket blades, especially for resawing. So although lack of a blade was a bit curious, it didn't for a moment influence selection of the Laguna, and wasn't worth a 'whole star', IMO.

Cheers, 
Dale


----------



## Dedvw (Jul 6, 2010)

Schummie,

Most miter gauges and blades that come with equipment are junk. I have three stock miter gauges kicking around the shop that never get used (thanks to my Incra HD). I'd rather save money up front and buy that stuff after the purchase (if needed).

I'd rather own a car with sweet aftermarket alloys, than a car with steel rims with hubcaps.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Congrats on your new bs. Thnx for your 2-cents. Reviews of any sort are always helpful. Have fun. Work/Play safe.


----------



## Surfside (Jun 13, 2012)

Congratulations on your new band saw. What a great addition to your shop! Thanks for sharing and I enjoyed the pictures. Why it doesn't have blade? That's weird.


----------



## Fishinbo (Jun 11, 2012)

That saw is pretty expensive but I think it's worth it. Enjoy cutting!


----------



## putty (Jan 1, 2014)

I got mine yesterday, I put my 15 year old jet 14" on craigslist, I got 400.00 for it…I think that is what I paid.
I promptly went to woodcraft where they had a 10% sale on lagluna products. I got the mobile base for it. I did not get the light. I will get a led puck light and place it under the top door.

I had a 115" bimetal 1/2" 3 tooth blade made for it at my local sharpening shop. This saw re-saws so well, I could never do it on my old saw.


----------



## smitty22 (May 1, 2010)

> I got mine yesterday, I put my 15 year old jet 14" on craigslist, I got 400.00 for it…I think that is what I paid.
> I promptly went to woodcraft where they had a 10% sale on lagluna products. I got the mobile base for it. I did not get the light. I will get a led puck light and place it under the top door.
> 
> I had a 115" bimetal 1/2" 3 tooth blade made for it at my local sharpening shop. This saw re-saws so well, I could never do it on my old saw.
> ...


Congratulations! Neat to be able to have custom blades made.

You might take a look at one of the Moffat task lights, takes both incandescent and halogen (my favorite), about $50. 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0089DW062/ref=pe_385040_30332200_TE_item

Has a 2 screw base, 24" flex arm, but can bolt to one of the magnetic bases so can be easily repositioned.

Made in USA I think, kinda offsets our Chinese BS purchase.


----------



## putty (Jan 1, 2014)

I think I will just get a puck light and mount under door…cheap and if it does not work well then I can look at other options. Thanks for the link though.


----------



## smitty22 (May 1, 2010)

Here's the Moffat task light mounted on the Laguna, really works well. It's very heavy duty, has a nice toggle on/off switch, takes a standard base bulb, and made in USA. I use a Phillips 60-watt halogen flood bulb, nice 'warm' light which is kind to my old eyes! Best of all, it's almost infinitely positionable to where you need the light, unlike the Laguna light kit which is fixed.

It mounts with two 1/4-20 hex sockethead machine screws and lock nuts (furnished). Had to drill a hole in my new 1412 and enlarge one of the existing holes, but didn't mind a bit after using the light! 
Cheers, 
Dale


----------



## putty (Jan 1, 2014)

thanks Smitty,
I love how they put a power outlet on the back of this saw


----------



## smitty22 (May 1, 2010)

putty,

Yep, just one of the many nice little details on this BS. I keep discovering them as I use it more.

Only thing I wish it had is a brake to slow down the wheels when turned off, like the Laguna SUV. Hmmm, wonder if parts are available for that? Might not work though, since this a just a short saw placed on a pedestal, where the SUV is a full-height cabinet. Oh well…


----------



## putty (Jan 1, 2014)

Yes Smitty, it takes forever for the blade to stop, its dangerous in my opinion!


----------



## QuestionableAbility (Mar 28, 2015)

Looking forward to getting mine, hopefully delivered this week.


----------

